# website links



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi

I know we can list site links on a thread here, but i want to ask if anyone with a mouse site would like to have a link on my site can they pm me and maybe include a small banner image i could use.

the links page on my site is looking a little empty.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I would love to be one of your links, but my attempts to make a website has failed numerous times ): How did you make yours?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I used RazorCMS and customized a template.

I can code in most web scripts and many computer languages so i have a head start. this site took me about 1hr to make.

obviously you need a host and have to dabble a bit. RazorCMS has a nice backend that allows owners to administer their site through a browser. Its just getting it set up etc. I seem to be doing more installations of CMS's (Content Management Systems) these days than actual coding. I mainly do customizations of current open source CMS systems.



have a go with RazorCMS, its free and very simple; lacks functionality, but i like adding my own the way i prefer it. but all in all a great little starter.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

did you have to install anything?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

installaon of a CMS is done on the web server.

I take it you have some web space? the FTP details for your space and the address of your home page?

its a case of transferring the setup files by FTP, then navigating to your domain on a web browser and running the installation files.

if this sounds too heavy for you, give me a shout i may be able to help if you are really wanting a website.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

all of that.. just went right over my head O_O

*shouts at you* Yes I would really like a website :}


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

pmsl pm on its way


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

ty very much ^-^
Aww, micey people are always so nice (':


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im interested in adding more links to my page as well


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

If any of you have links on here and you would like a banner added to the adverts that run on the bottom of the forum just post your banner image up and ill add it.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

awesome do they have to be a specific size?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

468x60


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

well here is mine in those dimensions


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Matt, I added it to the system,


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

how do u make a banner x


----------

